# new 7speed DSG



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

Just wondering whether purchasers of the new TT or TTS are being short changed with the old 6speed DSG? The new 7speed DSG is now found on the new A4 and the face lift A6 and also R8! I wonder why not on the TT since its the latest model?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Of course,they're not going to put all the eggs in one basket straight away and keep prices where they are.Don't forget that although it's a popular seller,it's still a mid range car.

The seven speed DSG will be found on the new TTRS.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Of course,they're not going to put all the eggs in one basket straight away and keep prices where they are.Don't forget that although it's a popular seller,it's still a mid range car.
> 
> The seven speed DSG will be found on the new TTRS.


Is the A4 a mid range car i wonder?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I know what you mean BHL... the new A4 also comes with Apple Car Play and Android Auto as standard and the fancier new DSG shift lever... technology always moves on tho...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

BHL said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Of course,they're not going to put all the eggs in one basket straight away and keep prices where they are.Don't forget that although it's a popular seller,it's still a mid range car.
> ...


You're right,it is and the prices for the different trim levels is comparable.It's just aimed at a different market to rival BMW's 3 series.It will probably be Audi's best selling car as well.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

My partner has the 7 speed in her A1. Hardly top of the range.

(unless this is a different 7 speed auto)


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> My partner has the 7 speed in her A1. Hardly top of the range.
> 
> (unless this is a different 7 speed auto)


I think main difference might be dry clutch vs wet clutch (can't remember which one is which)!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

7 speeds are dry 2 plate clutch.
Steve


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> 7 speeds are dry 2 plate clutch.
> Steve


if not mistaken its the replacement of the 6speed DSG & since its fitted on a R8 with so much of torque, I can't believe its dry!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

BHL said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > 7 speeds are dry 2 plate clutch.
> ...


It's not,it's wet.There are 2 different types of 7 speed S-Tronic box.One for Longitudinally mounted engines and the other for Transverse.

The R8 has a Longitudinally mounted engine.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> It's not,it's wet.There are 2 different types of 7 speed S-Tronic box.One for Longitudinally mounted engines and the other for Transverse.
> 
> The R8 has a Longitudinally mounted engine.


So is it the same gearbox in the TT, no matter whether you go for the quattro or FWD ?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > It's not,it's wet.There are 2 different types of 7 speed S-Tronic box.One for Longitudinally mounted engines and the other for Transverse.
> ...


Yes because the engine is mounted the same way.It's the Haldex system that differentiates between quattro and FWD. 8)


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Cool, thanks for clearing that one up Leo  I think on some A3 models you get different S-tronic gearboxes (6 or 7 speed) depending on engine which makes sense after your comment.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Thank you Mr R,gratuities at the door


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Cool, thanks for clearing that one up Leo  I think on some A3 models you get different S-tronic gearboxes (6 or 7 speed) depending on engine which makes sense after your comment.


I thought the 7 speed s Tronic was only found on the RS3, not the other A3 models. And to be honest, it's not really about features. I liked the 6 ratios when I test drove the tt.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

jryoung said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, thanks for clearing that one up Leo  I think on some A3 models you get different S-tronic gearboxes (6 or 7 speed) depending on engine which makes sense after your comment.
> ...


The 7 speed S Tronic can be found on most models of A3.The 6 speed will be eventually phased out as it's old hat now.


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> jryoung said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


it looks like those buying the latest TT wif the 6speed DSG are being short changed by Audi AG! Dun U agree?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the 7 speed dsg box on my mk2 rs


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

davelincs said:


> I have the 7 speed dsg box on my mk2 rs


Nice one Terry :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes its wrong. 
I've said it from day 1, the DSG should be at min the 7speed, the engine revs are far too high at cruising speeds.
Problem Audi would have then is the TTS would be too close to the RS in terms of performance...!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

The other alternative is to just change the gear ratios so that 6th gear is higher. 5th and 6th are pretty close together on the 6 speed DSG box and it would be easy to space out the gear ratios a bit. I personally don't like this trend for more and more gears on auto boxes - BMW are up to 8 now and I think JLR have got 9. It's sort of getting close to being a CVT type box (which I hate) but without the advantage of not having to change gear.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think Mercedes have just introduced a new 9 speed unit in the C class and SLK. It does seem a lot, agree.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Pffft, 9 speed is yesterday's news :lol:

10 speed,any advances and no,not CVT as that's cheating 

http://articles.sae.org/13750/


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

leopard said:


> Pffft, 9 speed is yesterday's news :lol:
> 
> 10 speed,any advances and no,not CVT as that's cheating
> 
> http://articles.sae.org/13750/


 :roll: Oh dear. Even on the 6 speed S-Tronic in standard mode it's changing gear all the time - which is why I put in manual usually. Pointless crap. I suppose this is the automotive equivalent of the pixel race in digital cameras.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> The other alternative is to just change the gear ratios so that 6th gear is higher. 5th and 6th are pretty close together on the 6 speed DSG box and it would be easy to space out the gear ratios a bit. I personally don't like this trend for more and more gears on auto boxes - BMW are up to 8 now and I think JLR have got 9. It's sort of getting close to being a CVT type box (which I hate) but without the advantage of not having to change gear.


I have taller gears on mine.
My DSG is from a Passat 3.6 and 6th is 30mph per 1000rpm.
OEM is 26
Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have an Audi with the 8speed Auto, i think its the best box I've ever used.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

All the cars in the fast and furious had 10+ speeds years ago :lol:


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

leopard said:


> Pffft, 9 speed is yesterday's news :lol:
> 
> 10 speed,any advances and no,not CVT as that's cheating
> 
> http://articles.sae.org/13750/


VW are reported to have stopped all development of the 10-speed DSG:
http://www.motoring.com.au/news/2015/vo ... sion-53919


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ColinH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Pffft, 9 speed is yesterday's news :lol:
> ...


Interesting although not surprising given that quote"other priorities" are probably down to the diesel scandal and the associated costs involved for that,and because of that it will mean that niche products like this won't see the light of day.

Also interesting that they were considering this for the R400.


----------

